# 1/18 Truck Nationals @R/C Madness



## Madness (Feb 1, 2005)

R/C Madness in Enfield, Connecticut will be the host facility of the 2005 1/18 Truck Nationals on April 1, 2, 3 2005. Team Associated, who will be sending Factory Team drivers, and R/C Car Action, who will be working with Associated to place an ad in the magazine for the event, have already signed on to be headlining sponsors. 
Please email me for more info
Dean
[email protected]

Sponsors are:
Facility
R/C Madness www.rcmadness.com

Headlining Sponsors:
Team Associated/Reedy www.rc10.com
R/C Car Action www.rccaraction.com

Class Sponsors:
Team Associated/Reedy www.rc10.com
Castle Creations www.castlecreations.com
MiniOffRoaders.com. www.minioffroaders.com
Team Scream. www.teamscreamcellmatching.com 
SMC www.smc-racing.com
3 Racing www.3racing.com.hk
DuraTrax www.duratrax.com

T-Shirt/Door Prize Sponsors:
LRP www.rc10.com
One18th.com www.one18th.com
Hitech/RCD www.hitechrcd.com
Team Helotes www.teamhelotes.com
New Wave Cells www.teamnewwave.com
United R/C http://unitedrc.com
YourMicro.com www.yourmicro.com
Team Tekin	www.teamtekin.com
Grand Concepts www.grandconcepts.biz
New Era Model www.neweramodels.com
CompetionX www.CompetitionX.com
T-Bone Racing http://t-bone-rc.tripod.com/

Door Prize Sponsors: 
Team Losi www.teamlosi.com
Parma www.parmapse.com
Pro-Line www.prolineracing.com
XXX Main www.xxxmain.com
Tamiya www.tamiyausa.com
Venom Racing www.venom-racing.com
Team Orion www.teamorion.com
Lunsford www.lunsfordracing.com
BRP www.brpracing.com
Hardcore Racing www.racinghardcore.com
Maximizer www.maximizerproducts.com
Great Planes www.greatplanes.com


----------



## Madness (Feb 1, 2005)

2005 1/18 Truck Nationals Rules
Sponsored by Team Associated & R/C Car Action

4wd Stock Class (Stadium Style)
Sponsored By Team Associated
Must Run Stock Factory Chassis
Rubber Tires ONLY
Handout Reedy Motor ONLY
Open Electronics
Minimum Weight TBD
5 or 6 Cells Pre-Built 2/3A Type Battery Packs ONLY. NO Matched Cells

4wd Modified Class (Stadium Style)
Sponsored By Team Associated
Open Chassis
Open Brushed Motor, No Brushless Motors Allowed
Open Tires
Open Electronics
Battery Voltage not to exceed 8.4 Volts

4wd Brushless/Open Class (Stadium Style)
Sponsored By Castle Creations
Open Chassis
Open Motor
Open Tires
Open Electronics
Unlimited Battery Voltage

2wd Stock Class (Stadium Style)
Sponsored by Team Scream
Must Run Stock Factory Chassis
Rubber Tires ONLY
Handout Reedy Motor ONLY
Open Electronics
Minimum Weight TBD
5 or 6 Cells Pre-Built 2/3A Type Battery Packs ONLY. NO Matched Cells.

2wd Modified Class (Stadium Style)
Sponsored by MiniOffRoaders.com
Open Chassis
Open BRUSHED Motor, No Brushless Motors Allowed
Open Tires
Open Electronics
Battery Voltage not to exceed 8.4 Volts

2wd Brushless/Open Class (Stadium Style)
Sponsored By Castle Creations
Open Chassis
Open Motor
Open Tires
Open Electronics
Unlimited Battery Voltage

4wd Mini Monster
DuraTrax
Open Monster Truck Chassis
NO Conversions
Open Motor
No Foam Tire, Monster Truck Tires ONLY.
Open Electronics
Battery Voltage Not To Exceed 8.4 Volts

Novice Class
Sponsored by 3 Racing
14-Years-Old or Younger ONLY (Please Have A Birth Certificate Available)
Must Run Stock Factory Chassis
Factory Rubber Tires ONLY
Stock Speed Control ONLY
Can Use After Market Steering Servo
Handout Reedy Motor ONLY
Minimum Weight TBD
5 or 6 Cells Pre-Built 2/3A Type Battery Packs ONLY. NO Matched Cells.

Fastest 1/18 Truck Exhibition
Sponsored by Castle Creations
Any and all 1/18 Trucks
The vehicle MUST be able to make 1 lap on the race track.
The truck, tires and wheels must conform to the 1/18 size. 
NO Oversized tires & rims.
Unlimited motor
Unlimited battery voltage
NO NITRO/GAS ENGINES

1/10 Truck Open
Sponsored by SMC
Open Motor
8.4 Volt Maximum
Must Rum FOAM Tires
NO Exposed Shock Towers

E-Maxx
No Spiked Tires
Open Motor
Open Battery


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

Anyone here planning on attending?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I thought about it but don't think I will be able to get away. I here it is a real good event!!


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

Im hearing all sorts of good things about the race. 

C'mon bud its a buisness trip for you.


----------



## Madness (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi All,
Bud, we would love to have you at the race if you can make it. If there is anything we could do for you let us know. Also, Iif I remember correctly you were friends with Russ Upton, am I correct? Perhaps we can pull him out of R/C Retirement if you came down.
Also, A BIG thanks to Bud & BRP for some ULTRA COOL Door Prizes.

Pat, if you are making the trip & need anything send me an email. 
[email protected]

Last year for the Mini T Nats we had 180 so with all the added press & classes we should have 300 Plus so it will be an AWSOME event.

Stay tuned for rules & sponsors updates


----------



## Madness (Feb 1, 2005)

*Sponsors Update*

Total Sponsors

Facility
R/C Madness www.rcmadness.com

Headlining Sponsors:
Team Associated/Reedy www.rc10.com
R/C Car Action www.rccaraction.com

Class Sponsors:
Team Associated/Reedy www.rc10.com
Castle Creations www.castlecreations.com
MiniOffRoaders.com. www.minioffroaders.com
Team Scream. www.teamscreamcellmatching.com 
SMC www.smc-racing.com
3 Racing www.3racing.com.hk
DuraTrax www.duratrax.com 

T-Shirt/Door Prize Sponsors:
LRP www.rc10.com
One18th.com www.one18th.com
Hitech/RCD www.hitechrcd.com 
Team Helotes www.teamhelotes.com
New Wave Cells www.teamnewwave.com
United R/C http://unitedrc.com
YourMicro.com www.yourmicro.com
Team Tekin	www.teamtekin.com 
Grand Concepts www.grandconcepts.biz
TRCZ www.the-rc-zone.com
New Era Model www.neweramodels.com
CompetionX www.CompetitionX.com
T-Bone Racing http://t-bone-rc.tripod.com/ 
Team Brain Damaged http://www.teambraindamage.com

Door Prize Sponsors: 
*BRP www.brpracing.com*
Team Losi www.teamlosi.com
Parma www.parmapse.com
Pro-Line www.prolineracing.com
XXX Main www.xxxmain.com
Tamiya www.tamiyausa.com
Venom Racing www.venom-racing.com
Team Orion www.teamorion.com
Lunsford www.lunsfordracing.com
Hardcore Racing www.racinghardcore.com
Maximizer www.maximizerproducts.com
Great Planes www.greatplanes.com
Airtronics www.airtronics.net
Team Trinity www.teamtrinity.com


----------



## Madness (Feb 1, 2005)

*Rules Update*

2005 1/18 Truck Nationals Rules
Sponsored by Team Associated & R/C Car Action

ALL Races will be 5 Minutes Long.

4wd Stock Class (Stadium Style)
Sponsored By Team Associated
Must Run Stock Factory Chassis, NO Modifications to the Stock Chassis
Rubber Tires ONLY, NO Oversized Tires
Tires can not be cut down to be narrower
Handout #290 Reedy Mini-Max Modified Motor ONLY
Open Electronics
Minimum Weight TBD
5 or 6 Cells Pre-Built 2/3A Type Battery Packs ONLY. NO Matched Cells
After Market Shocks, Arms etc.. are acceptable

4wd Modified Class (Stadium Style)
Sponsored By Team Associated
Open Chassis
Open Brushed Motor, No Brushless Motors Allowed
Open 1/18 Sized Tires
Tires can not be cut down to be narrower
Open Electronics
Battery Voltage not to exceed 8.4 Volts

4wd Brushless/Open Class (Stadium Style)
Sponsored By Castle Creations
Open Chassis
Open Motor
Open 1/18 Sized Tires
Tires can not be cut down to be narrower
Open Electronics
Unlimited Battery Voltage

2wd Stock Class (Stadium Style)
Sponsored by Team Scream
Must Run Stock Factory Chassis, NO Modifications to the Stock Chassis
Rubber Tires ONLY, NO Oversized Tires
Tires can not be cut down to be narrower
Handout #290 Reedy Mini-Max Modified Motor ONLY
Open Electronics
Minimum Weight TBD
5 or 6 Cells Pre-Built 2/3A Type Battery Packs ONLY. NO Matched Cells.
After Market Shocks, Arms etc.. are acceptable


2wd Modified Class (Stadium Style)
Sponsored by MiniOffRoaders.com
Open Chassis
Open BRUSHED Motor, No Brushless Motors Allowed
Open 1/18 Sized Tires
Tires can not be cut down to be narrower
Open Electronics
Battery Voltage not to exceed 8.4 Volts

2wd Brushless/Open Class (Stadium Style)
Sponsored By Castle Creations
Open Chassis
Open Motor
Open 1/18 Sized Tires
Tires can not be cut down to be narrower
Open Electronics
Unlimited Battery Voltage

4wd Mini Monster
DuraTrax
Open Monster Truck Chassis
NO Conversions
Open Motor
No Foam Tire, 1/18 Monster Truck Tires ONLY.
Tires can not be cut down to be narrower or smaller
Open Electronics
Battery Voltage Not To Exceed 8.4 Volts
Remember, this is a MONSTER TRUCK CLASS.

Novice Class
Sponsored by 3 Racing
14-Years-Old or Younger ONLY (Please Have A Birth Certificate Available)
Must Run Stock Factory Chassis, NO Modifications to the Stock Chassis
Factory Rubber Tires ONLY
Tires can not be cut down to be narrower
Stock Speed Control ONLY
Can Use After Market Steering Servo
Handout #290 Reedy Mini-Max Modified Motor ONLY
Minimum Weight TBD
5 or 6 Cells Pre-Built 2/3A Type Battery Packs ONLY. NO Matched Cells.

Fastest 1/18 Truck Exhibition
Sponsored by Castle Creations
Any and all 1/18 Trucks
The vehicle MUST be able to make 1 lap on the race track.
The truck, tires and wheels must conform to the 1/18 size. 
NO Oversized tires & rims.
Unlimited motor
Unlimited battery voltage
NO NITRO/GAS ENGINES

1/10 Truck Open
Sponsored by SMC
Open Motor
8.4 Volt Maximum
Must Run FOAM Tires
NO Exposed Shock Towers

E-Maxx
No Spiked Tires
Open Motor
Open Battery

Remember, all packs for the stock & novice classes MUST be pre-built, from the factory, type packs. You can not buy single cells for the stock & novice classes, build them and use them.


----------



## Madness (Feb 1, 2005)

Some Quick news...

Here is how the race schedule will break down

Friday, we open at 10:00 and there will be open practice until 7:00. A 7:00 we will be holding our weekly club race. The cost to enter is $10.00

Saturday, Open at 8:00 for open practice, track closes at 9:30. At 9:30 we will be having a drivers meeting.
Qualifying will start at 10:00 SHARP. If you are not ready we will run with out you so please be ready to go. 
There WILL be a re-shuffle.
Following qualifying we will be headed to Outback Steak house to eat... Hope you can join us.

Sunday we open at 8:00 door prizes at 9:00, so be there if you want some feebies!! Best paint competition following door prizes and the mains to start DIRECTLY following that. Following the mains we will have the Fastest 1/18 Truck Competition.
Awards to follow that.

Please note... There is a limited availability on the STOCK & Novice classes as we will only have 200 motors for all 3 classes. PLEASE Get your entries in ASAP as it will be first come first serve in these 3 classes only. If you send in your registration you will lock your spot in, if you wait we can't gaurentee you a spot in those classes.
This is a $45.00 motor that is FREE with entry so again, PLEASE get your entries in ASAP!!

Email me with any questions...
Dean
[email protected]


----------



## Madness (Feb 1, 2005)

Total Sponsors

Facility
R/C Madness www.rcmadness.com

Headlining Sponsors:
Team Associated/Reedy www.rc10.com
R/C Car Action www.rccaraction.com

Class Sponsors:
Team Associated/Reedy www.rc10.com
Castle Creations www.castlecreations.com
MiniOffRoaders.com. www.minioffroaders.com
Team Scream. www.teamscreamcellmatching.com 
SMC www.smc-racing.com
3 Racing www.3racing.com.hk
DuraTrax www.duratrax.com 
Race Prep www.raceprep.com

T-Shirt/Door Prize Sponsors:
LRP www.rc10.com
One18th.com www.one18th.com
Hitech/RCD www.hitechrcd.com 
Team Helotes www.teamhelotes.com
New Wave Cells www.teamnewwave.com
United R/C http://unitedrc.com
YourMicro.com www.yourmicro.com
Team Tekin	www.teamtekin.com 
Grand Concepts www.grandconcepts.biz 
TRCZ www.the-rc-zone.com
New Era Model www.neweramodels.com
CompetionX www.CompetitionX.com
T-Bone Racing http://t-bone-rc.tripod.com/ 
Team Brain Damaged http://www.teambraindamage.com

Door Prize Sponsors: 
BRP www.brpracing.com 
Team Losi www.teamlosi.com
Parma www.parmapse.com 
Pro-Line www.prolineracing.com
XXX Main www.xxxmain.com 
Tamiya www.tamiyausa.com 
Venom Racing www.venom-racing.com
Team Orion www.teamorion.com 
Lunsford www.lunsfordracing.com 
Hardcore Racing www.racinghardcore.com 
Maximizer www.maximizerproducts.com 
Great Planes www.greatplanes.com 
Airtronics www.airtronics.net 
Team Trinity www.teamtrinity.com 
Novak www.teamnovak.com 
Max Amps www.maxamps.com 
Integy www.integy.com


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

WOW Thats a list !!!!!!!!!!


----------

